# weird clear slime on driftwood



## phishy (Feb 11, 2007)

I have this piece of driftwood in my new planted tank that is growing some kind of clear slime on it. My new Eheim should be here in a day or two so for right now I'm using a hang on the back filter that is inadequate. I found the driftwood in a local creek. Should I go ahead and take the driftwood out or wait for the Eheim to see if it will clear up? There is very little water circulation with the filter I'm using now. FYI, there was a mixup with the filter... and I should have had it early last week. What do you think?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

take out the driftwood.. Submerge in a bucket of salted water for a week...
and then boil or bake it.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Is it kinda thick and slimy?

I had that stuff on my manzanita. Just wiped it off and everything is good now.


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

I hope this is different from the slime that grows on some pieces of driftwood. I had a few patches on my ADA driftwood but eventually went away.


----------



## Alexplosive (Mar 24, 2006)

Ive heard of this happening and that it just goes away by itself. I would give it some time and see if it gets worse before taking it out.


----------



## phishy (Feb 11, 2007)

Well, I won't be adding fish for quite awhile... so I may just wait and see what happens. I hopefully will be getting my Eheim either today or tomorrow and then we're going out of town on Thursday for a little over a week... so we'll see how it is right before I leave and if it's not getting worse then I may leave it in until I get back from vacation. 

Yes, it's kinda think and slimy. It was on the wood before I started the hang on the back filter... and we wiped it off when I started using it .... it wasn't just on the driftwood, a little was on the rocks and on the substrate as well. We knocked it off of everything and stirred the water up real good when we started the hang on the back filter. 

I will let ya know what happens... :icon_wink


----------



## Alexplosive (Mar 24, 2006)

Check your LFS and see if they sell a product called Bio-Spira. Its live bacteria which you can pour in to establish the beneficial bacteria. Thats how I got my tank started and it cycled quickly. Alternatively, you can take some gravel or filter media from an established tank and place it in your tank. I remember reading that when your tank is established, that slime coat will eventually disappear from your driftwood. I'll look around and if I can find where I read this, I'll post a link.


EDIT:

Here it is, scroll down and read the last paragraphs. Apparently, its Fungi that forms on the driftwood and when the natural bacteria colonizes on the driftwood, the slimy fungi will disappear.

Aquarium Driftwood for Decorating Planted Tanks


----------



## Klawrence (Sep 15, 2018)

I have it ony my tank rn and its my 3rd day of floodong my tank from DSM. Kinda waiting on what will happen. Might add a cycled media to my filter if the fungi lasts a bit longer.


----------



## Thelongsnail (Dec 2, 2015)

I got a lot of clear slime on new wood bought from a shop, it lasted about a month or so and then eventually stopped appearing. I found that a toothbrush was really handy for getting it off as it can fit into all the nooks and crannies of the wood.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Slime on new driftwood is typical. You can brush it off, but it'llcome back. The good news is it'll go away in within a couple of weeks.


----------

